#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Ερώτηση για "μετάφραση" τακτοποίησης ν.4178 σε διάγραμμα δόμησης

## Χαρούλα

Τακτοποίησα ένα κτήριο με ν4178. Η αρχική οικοδομική άδεια βγήκε το 1995 και τακτοποιήθηκε με ΓΟΚ '85 (κατόπιν τροποποίησης με τον Ν.2831/9-13-06-2000(ΦΕΚ 140 ΑΆ)). Στο ίδιο κτήριο θα βγάλω μια άδεια δόμησης για κάτι άλλο που θέλει να κάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Επομένως, πρέπει να γίνει ένα νέο διάγραμμα δόμησης, το οποίο θα περιέχει την τελική κάλυψη, όπως προκύπτει από την αρχική άδεια, με την τακτοποίηση ν4178 και την άδεια δόμησης. 

Έχω απορία για έναν χώρο, που τον τακτοποίησα ως λοιπή παράβαση με τον ν4178 (θεωρώντας το εξώστη). Φαίνεται στην εικόνα που επισύναψα. Είναι προεξοχή της πλάκας της σοφίτας (σε ύψος 7,50 μέτρα), οπότε είναι εξώστης και δεν μετράει στην κάλυψη. Και συγκεκριμένα ανήκει στην περίπτωση του ΓΟΚ '85, άρθρο 11, παρ. 1: "_Εξώστες με τυχόν οριζόντια φέροντα ή κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία και ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι διατάσσονται ελεύθερα σε οποιαδήποτε όψη και όροφο του κτιρίου_". Στην πολεοδομία μου είπαν ότι είναι Η/Χ κι ότι μετράει.

Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Άρθρο 2, §5:
"Ανοικτός Εξώστης (μπαλκόνι) είναι η οριζόντια προεξοχή του δαπέδου ορόφου ή δώματος που προβάλλεται πέρα από τις επιφάνειες των όψεων του κτηρίου. και χρησιμοποιείται για την προσωρινή παραμονή ανθρώπων ή και την προσπέλασή τους προς χώρους κύριας ή βοηθητικής χρήσης."

Τεύχος Τεχνικών Οδηγιών β€“ Δεκέμβριος 2012:
"Ο ανοιχτός εξώστης βρίσκεται κατΆ επέκταση του κτηρίου, όπως αυτό ορίζεται από τον φέροντα οργανισμό και τα στοιχεία πλήρωσής του.
Στο επίπεδο του ισογείου και κατΆ επέκταση του δαπέδου του, όταν ο ανοιχτός εξώστης («βεράντα ισογείου») είναι μπαζωμένος, θεωρείται ότι αποτελεί διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντος χώρου και δεν προσμετράται στο σύνολο των επιτρεπόμενων εξωστών."

Αυτό που βλέπω στη φωτογραφία δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα "_ανοιχτό εξώστη_" αλλά "_ανοιχτό ημιυπαίθριο χώρο_".

----------


## Χαρούλα

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Η τακτοποίηση έγινε βάσει ΓΟΚ, αφού η άδεια βγήκε το '95. Βάσει ΓΟΚ δεν πρέπει να το ελέγξω; Δηλαδή θέλω να πω ότι η "μετάφραση" της τακτοποίησης σε διάγραμμα δόμησης δεν θα γίνει βάσει ΓΟΚ; Τον ΝΟΚ θα τον εφαρμόσω στην προσθήκη που θα κάνω στην καινούρια άδεια. 

Επίσης, γιατί δεν είναι σωστή αυτή η παραπομπή που έβαλα πιο πάνω; Δηλαδή ΓΟΚ άρθρο 11, §1. Και γιατί όχι εξώστης; Αφού είναι οριζοντια προεξοχή της πλάκας της σοφίτας και προβάλλεται πέρα από την επιφάνεια της όψης.

----------


## Xάρης

ΓΟΚ 1985 όπως τροποποιήθηκε το 2000, άρθρο 2 §38:
"Εξώστης είναι η οριζόντια προεξοχή της πλάκας του δαπέδου ορόφου ή δώματος, η οποία προβάλλει, με ή χωρίς τη χρήση δοκών, πέρα από τις επιφάνειες των όψεων του κτιρίου και χρησιμοποιείται για τη μετακίνηση και την προσωρινή παραμονή ανθρώπων."
ΓΟΚ 1985 όπως τροποποιήθηκε το 2000, άρθρο 11 §1:
"Εξώστες με τυχόν 
οριζόντια φέροντα 
*ή* 
κατακόρυφα και οριζόντια αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία 
και ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι διατάσσονται ελεύθερα σε οποιαδήποτε όψη και όροφο του κτιρίου."
Οι εξώστες μπορούν να έχουν οριζόντια φέροντα στοιχεία, δηλαδή δοκούς όχι όμως και κατακόρυφα.
Τα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία πρέπει να είναι όχι φέροντα αλλά αρχιτεκτονικά.

Από την φωτογραφία βλέπουμε ότι:
α) ο εξώστης φέρει κατακόρυφα φέροντα στοιχεία (4 ξύλινους στύλους, 2 σε πρώτο πλάνο και 2 λίγο πιο μέσα, που στηρίζουν τη στέγη) και
β) ο εξώστης είναι συνέχεια και επέκταση του σε επαφή κλειστού χώρου (δεν υπάρχει κάποιος διαχωριστικός τοίχος ή υαλοπέτασμα μεταξύ των δύο χώρων) και δεν προκύπτει ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη προσωρινή παραμονή των ανθρώπων.

----------


## Χαρούλα

Άρα, Χάρη, ούτε Η/Χ είναι, αφού, όπως σωστά λες, δεν προκύπτει ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την προσωρινή παραμονή των ανθρώπων. 
Θα μπορούσα να το θεωρήσω *προστέγασμα*: 
ΓΟΚ 1985 όπως τροποποιήθηκε το 2000, άρθρο 2 §39: 
"_Προστέγασμα είναι η σταθερή ή κινητή προεξοχή πέρα από τις επιφάνειες των όψεων του κτιρίου, η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως εξώστης_". 
Τα προστεγάσματα δεν μετρούν στην κάλυψη (άρθρο 8, §3: "_Εκτός του υποχρεωτικού ακάλυπτου χώρου, στην κάλυψη του οικοπέδου δενπροσμετρούνται και:α) εξώστες, προστεγάσματα και αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία_"). 

Τελικά να το μετρήσω ή όχι στην κάλυψη; Εγώ πιστεύω δεν μετράει. Αν λάβω υπόψη και αυτό που μου είχες πει και σε μια άλλη περίπτωση που είχα ρωτήσει, καταλήγω και πάλι ότι δεν μετράει. Δηλαδή, ορισμός κάλυψης: άρθρο 2 §25, "_Κάλυψη του οικοπέδου είναι η επιφάνεια που περιβάλλεται από τις προβολές των περιγραμμάτων όλων των κτιρίων του οικοπέδου πάνω σε οριζόντιο επίπεδο_".
Και ορισμός κτηρίου, άρθρο 2 §17: "_Κτίριο είναι η κατασκευή, που αποτελείται από τεχνικά έργα και εγκαταστάσεις και προορίζεται για:
α) την παραμονή ανθρώπων ή ζώων, όπως η κατοικία και ο στάβλος.
β) την εκτέλεση εργασίας ή την άσκηση επαγγέλματος, όπως το κατάστημα και το εργοστάσιο.
γ) την αποθήκευση ή τοποθέτηση πραγμάτων, όπως οι αποθήκες, ο χώρος στάθμευσης αυτοκινήτων, το σιλό, η δεξαμενή υγρών και
δ) την τοποθέτηση ή λειτουργία μηχανημάτων, όπως το αντλιοστάσιο_".

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου;

----------


## Xάρης

Το β) που ανέφερα παραπάνω είναι μαχητό. Το α) όχι. Άρα σίγουρα δεν είναι εξώστης.
Ημιυπαίθριος θα είναι αν υπάρχει κάποιο διαχωριστικό μεταξύ των δύο χώρων. Αλλιώς δεν είναι ούτε ημιυπαίθριος.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση μετρά στην κάλυψη είτε είναι ημιυπαίθριος είτε όχι.

----------

